# Skyline Revolution Webpage



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well guys at the 1st of next month almost every turner magazine in the US will have an add in it for Skyline Revolution. I have been holding off to the last minute to finish the webpage but its already up, I have a few links to fix/organized but its about 95% complete at this time. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Ack... lol. www.skylinerevolution.com

THIS IS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR SALES... its so I can let you guys know its done. I also know that I have a few header pictures to change out.. the upload of that didnt take I will be changing them out today! so no comments on what the hell is that behind the skyline.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sweet site man, hope you best who knows maybe if your still around after the firestorm, which should be here later today or tommorow, i'll look you up in a couple years :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I see that your prices don't include conversion..

I like the 4th one down (R33) what kind of conversion costs are we talking.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

asleepz said:


> I see that your prices don't include conversion..
> 
> I like the 4th one down (R33) what kind of conversion costs are we talking.


Conversion prices are approximate right now and are posted on the 1st page bro.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very basic site, but nice nevertheless, easy to get around.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow... I want one so badly... I wonder how many girls I can pick up in one day with just driving the r34 around hahahahaha!


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Your Skyline model info is a little off.
There are some R30 corrections, but the varient list is really to long to explain.

Here's the popular model varient list:

R32

GXi
GTE
GTS
GTS25 (No t! The factory R32 2.5Ls are not turbo)
GTS-t
GTS-4
GTR

R33

GTS
GTS25
GTS25t (the turbo model lists the 25 also)
GTS-4
GTR

R34

GT
25GT
25GT-X
25GT-V
25GT-T
25GT FOUR
25GT-X FOUR
GTR


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey man, i offered to build you a site earlier, and by the looks of it, you could use a graphic designer, let me know and i'll hook it up.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

those cars were expensive yeah it's skyline and it's not legal here, needs to do conversion etc. but do you think if the new skyline will be sell here the prices of those old skyline should go down. i may just get the new and i don't have a headache.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ak47m203 said:


> those cars were expensive yeah it's skyline and it's not legal here, needs to do conversion etc. but do you think if the new skyline will be sell here the prices of those old skyline should go down. i may just get the new and i don't have a headache.


your posts dont belong in the tech forums, in OT its ok to babble, but in here, you need to make a coherent statement.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Dustin said:


> your posts dont belong in the tech forums, in OT its ok to babble, but in here, you need to make a coherent statement.


though hes right. they aren't US legal cars nor can be converted to US legal standards as of yet or ever. They are beautiful cars, but will be limited by how they will be imported. As they will mostly likely find a loop hole for a one year pass to the states and buh bye car. And once the skylines come over here, not one will really car bout these cars, well at least the ones with the money wont. 

As much as i love those cars, i know i will just buy a US one as it will most likely have the vq30dett or something to that standard.


----------



## Skylinelover (Dec 1, 2005)

*Skylines for sale in the US*

This is a really cool site, it seems like there are lots of people interested in Skylines. Advertising isn't allowed here, but if anyone wants information on buying street legal skylines in the US without going through Motorex, I might be able to help. Anyways, I don't know what exactly constitutes advertising, so please personally email me if you want info. My email is [email protected].


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Skylinelover said:


> This is a really cool site, it seems like there are lots of people interested in Skylines. Advertising isn't allowed here, but if anyone wants information on buying street legal skylines in the US without going through Motorex, I might be able to help. Anyways, I don't know what exactly constitutes advertising, so please personally email me if you want info. My email is [email protected].


what your doing is advertising, and technically what this thread is about is advertisiing. But im calling BS on your part unless you have Motorex converted cars, you dont have a US legal Skyline


----------



## ECR33goose (Dec 31, 2005)

so if i already own one, and want to get it converted, the actual price would be? 


i'm kinda out of it right now, so the words wern't making sense to me.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ECR33goose said:


> so if i already own one, and want to get it converted, the actual price would be?
> 
> 
> i'm kinda out of it right now, so the words wern't making sense to me.


No Company has the rights to convert these cars US legal right now. His is an estimate of what could happen.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> No Company has the rights to convert these cars US legal right now. His is an estimate of what could happen.


Finally FINALLY FINALLY!!!!

PSULemon, 

You are wrong, very wrong. My company and its subcontractors have been authorized as an RI for Nissan Skylines as of last week bro. We have provided all the required information to NHTSA and we have passed the RI examination. You will soon see that everything you have stated over the last few months I have been on this forum to be lacking in truth. We have a 96 GTS and a 99 GTR in process right now for conversion. Until the FR is revised or recinded everything goes forward as scheduled. Once we have either car done, I will post the info here. We are waiting for windshields from the UK right now to finish off some of the aspects of the car as well as redesigning a dash lay out for a custom look. Guess time will tell, but as far as the validity of ALL my previous statements maybe you will find out that I ACTUALLY did know what I was talking about. Hope to be able to put more information up for you guys later.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> Finally FINALLY FINALLY!!!!
> 
> PSULemon,
> 
> You are wrong, very wrong. My company and its subcontractors have been authorized as an RI for Nissan Skylines as of last week bro. We have provided all the required information to NHTSA and we have passed the RI examination. You will soon see that everything you have stated over the last few months I have been on this forum to be lacking in truth. We have a 96 GTS and a 99 GTR in process right now for conversion. Until the FR is revised or recinded everything goes forward as scheduled. Once we have either car done, I will post the info here. We are waiting for windshields from the UK right now to finish off some of the aspects of the car as well as redesigning a dash lay out for a custom look. Guess time will tell, but as far as the validity of ALL my previous statements maybe you will find out that I ACTUALLY did know what I was talking about. Hope to be able to put more information up for you guys later.


 I never said you didn't know fully what you were talking bout. But i think we can both agree in saying that we each have been wrong. I know everything i said wasn't true, but what i thought was, but i was corrected. Once you get the skylines with the paperwork, then will talk. Who knows, maybe ill become a customer. who knows.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

dont stuff around with GTS's, bring in V-Specs


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bring in what you can lol, any skyline in america will be a step in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> dont stuff around with GTS's, bring in V-Specs



I have 3 Vspecs on the webpage for sale Joel. ???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

$44,000 USD = $59,000 AUD

This 99 vspec is going for $85k ($63k usd)
http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=99382

I reckon yours are way too cheap! (unless your conversion costs are $20k)


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> $44,000 USD = $59,000 AUD
> 
> This 99 vspec is going for $85k ($63k usd)
> http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=99382
> ...


No my cars are not cheap, the only way to make it selling these car is to make them affordable. I am already pretty well off and the companies I am subcontracting/partning with are already well off so we dont need to gouge people on pricing to make a living. Everyone overprices these cars. I want to sell them not just have people drooling over them.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Good stuff then! - I reckon a 99 vspec for $44k is an awesome price!


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

96skylineguy: Check youe PM's, I sent you one!


----------



## fatboys-13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*love skylines*

i have to ask some thing what is needed to bring a skyline into the use legallysorry still a newbe with skylines :loser: :cheers:


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> Well guys at the 1st of next month almost every turner magazine in the US will have an add in it for Skyline Revolution. I have been holding off to the last minute to finish the webpage but its already up, I have a few links to fix/organized but its about 95% complete at this time. Check it out and let me know what you think.
> 
> Ack... lol. www.skylinerevolution.com
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR SALES... its so I can let you guys know its done. I also know that I have a few header pictures to change out.. the upload of that didnt take I will be changing them out today! so no comments on what the hell is that behind the skyline.


So I guess this dude is BS ??


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

swing said:


> So I guess this dude is BS ??


Nope not BS... just everyone I counted on out there either bailed, screwed me over, or otherwise was too shy to buy a car. I am pretty much done.


----------

